# Looking for a tutor for Year 2 Britsh system



## callasa (Sep 21, 2014)

Any advice on where I can find a tutor for my 6 year old twins? We've just moved to KL and they will start at Alice Smith in January but in the meantime I need them to have reading/writing/mathematics and science tutoring at home .


----------



## RyanLane (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi,

Have you found a tutor?


----------

